# ,       .

## Nyctea

!
        .
  : 
"...    , , ,      :
  ,           ( )". 
  30    ,    .

, ,     ?
,     ,   . 
      20. 
     . 
  .
     .
     ,    - .
, .
.

----------


## .



----------


## Nyctea

2002 .  .

----------


## .

,      .

----------


## Aquarelle

.   ,   .    2014 .  ,  .  (  ) ,  ,   .      . -   .,   .     ,  "  ".     -    ?   ,   ,  .         15    .  ,   ,   .

----------


## _

>

----------


## .

*_*,     ,    .

----------


## _

> ,    .


    ,  .

----------


## .

> ,  .


  ?  ,       ?      )

----------


## _

> ?  ,       ?      )


 ,          ?

----------


## -

.           .     -        .       -   .   ,        . . .     ,   .   -         .      . .  , ,   -  ,    ,   -  , ,  ,     2018,   2017?     ,   ,   ?  ,    24 ,     13.00     .     15.00.  -        ,         ,     ,    ,

----------


## .

> ,          ?


         ,    .




> -         .      . .


  21  ?

----------


## -

> ,    .
> 
>   21  ?


23,

----------


## ZZZhanna

> , ,     ?


    .  ,  ,    - .    .
             .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,  .


 ,         .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 23,


, ,   .  ,         ,    ))

----------


## Aquarelle

> ,    .
> 
>   21  ?


  21  .   15-,    .    .       .   15      .   ,  .  .

----------


## -

23  -  318,   13  17.30 ,  ,       ,     -    ,

----------


## Nyctea

!  , ,    .   ,   ,   ,    ..    -   ,   -   . 23- .

----------


## Aquarelle

21 ,   11 .     .      3409.

----------


## Sher

,    ?   ,     ,  .     .    ,      .    -      ,  .    100%.    ,  -      ,  -       !!     -       (    ?    )   .                 ...             .       ,   -    !!                  .
    -     ,        ,      668  .!!            ,

----------


## _

> ,   ?

----------


## .

.  .  - *?   .     -      -   ?   ,  ,  .    Payoneer.    -  .   ,     .    ""   -                ?   ?

----------


## .

> 


   .

----------


## LegO NSK

> .


   .    .

       -         "   ",     ,    .

            :
1)         ,   ,
2)     ,    ,       .
      ,   90 %    -  ,       : "   ,       ".

----------


## Deadyulya

,    -     ?

----------


## Sher

*LegO NSK*,            -       .   ,    ..     +   + + ...+    (    )+  -  .       .  ..           ..            , ..        ,    ,       -   ,       .
  .

----------


## Marishabel

21    (  .),  . .   .  -.             .        .       ,   .  , .   ,   .

----------


## Sher

*Marishabel*,  -      .      -  .  !!!    -     -     ,        ...          .-  ,    . ,           .

----------


## buh TD

> 23  -  318,   13  17.30 ,  ,       ,     -    ,


, ,       ?
   (         .

----------


## Sher

*buh TD*,  ,        ...

----------


## Deadyulya

:    ,  ,     -  " "

----------


## Sher

*Deadyulya*,         .    .             ,    ,   ....      .     ..

----------


## Deadyulya

?   -      ?

----------


## Sher

*Deadyulya*,          11 ,     ..

----------


## buh TD

> *buh TD*,  ,        ...


    ?..    ? (-   !)
      ( ,    ) -   15- , "     " :EEK!: 

 , , -    ,   " ",    ...

----------


## Sher

*buh TD*,   ...   .   ,      .             15 ( 23),     ....          ...,                 .           5 .     15-        .  .       ...

----------


## Deadyulya

> ...   15- ...[/COLOR]


  ,  ,    ,    "...  ..".

----------


## buh TD

,     -      -    15- , 202- .,     -   .

----------


## Deadyulya

> 21    (  .),  . .   .  -.             .        .       ,   .  , .   ,   .


-  .            ?  ?        15- ,      (   ,     ) -      -   .   , ,         ,    -  ? ,  ? ,   ,    .

----------


## Sher

,   ..   .              250  ,             ?      ? -    -    ?      !!!                    ...       ? -       .   ,    !!      -       ...   ...

----------

-     ?   ?

----------

21-    !

----------


## Sher

> 21-    !


 .

----------

,   , , .    .

----------


## Sher

> 


  ,    ,      .

----------


## Nyctea

! : 10       23,   . 
 ,    15  ,   . 
   -   . 
  23 .      ,     15  10.10.19,
     . 
:   ?  15-?   ?
.

----------

> ?  15-?   ?


     ,      .

----------


## buh TD

> ! : 10       23,   . 
>  ,    15  ,   . 
>    -   . 
>   23 .      ,     15  10.10.19,
>      . 
> :   ?  15-?   ?
> .


,    23-       15.  ,       ,          15- 14001  ,  ,    23-   .      5 .  . 
 ,    ?..

----------

> ?..


 -. -,      " ", .      .

----------


## Sher

> ,    ?..


   -  !!      ..        (   )....     3 ,   .             .

----------


## Deadyulya

> ,    23-       15.  ,       ,          15- 14001  ,  ,    23-   .      5 .  . 
>  ,    ?..


    ?   ,  -  :         ,  " ,      "  " ,     ",     5  . ""  ,       ,   -   ,  .   ,  ,   - ?

----------

. ,  ,       .    3000  ,         ( 10-15000)  .
 .        . 
- :      ? 
.

----------

1 ,  , ,    .
  ,    ,    ?
,        .

----------

,  .
,     ""     "" (  ),       ? .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ""     "" (  ),       ?

----------


## Sher

> ,    ,    ?


   ?  ,  .. ? ?  " "-

----------


## buh TD

> ?   ,  -  :         ,  " ,      "  " ,     ",     5  . ""  ,       ,   -   ,  .   ,  ,   - ?


       ,          .       . 
       15- -   .  ,   "   " :Drug:         , ...





> ,  .
> ,     ""     "" (  ),       ? .


    ""        .

----------


## buh TD

> ?  ,  .. ? ?  " "-


,  ,     -        .
     -      3 . 
Back in USSR,   ...

----------


## Sher

> 3 .


,    ..
       ,       -        .

----------


## Deadyulya

> ,          .       . 
>        15- -   .  ,   "   "        , ...


     "" ,    =     ,         .
    "" ,  15-?       - -  ?   ,  ,  ,  "no comments" -   ,        .

----------


## Marishabel

> -  .            ?  ?        15- ,      (   ,     ) -      -   .   , ,         ,    -  ? ,  ? ,   ,    .


   15-,    ,        . 

   21,         . 21      ,    ,      )))  , .    -   .

 15-   ,     -  ,   .    30    .

----------


## Sher

> 30


      6 -     ...

----------


## buh TD

> "" ,    =     ,         .
>     "" ,  15-?       - -  ?   ,  ,  ,  "no comments" -   ,        .


  -    (     202-     -   ,    ),   "   ".




> 6 -     ...


   ,   ?..         -...
        (

----------

> 15-,    ,        .


  ,     (  ),         ( )   10 .

----------


## buh TD

> 15-,    ,        .


    .    .
 ,     ,     ...
   -   ""  -   ...

----------


## Sher

*buh TD*,   .    /    -

----------


## Deadyulya

> -    (     202-     -   ,    ),   "   ".


,    "".   ,   -        .

----------


## buh TD

> *buh TD*,   .    /    -


    -         :Fool: 
     .
-,  , , ..,   500 . -         .    -   ,   ,      .    "",      " " (  ),     ...




> ,    "".   ,   -        .


  ...

----------


## buh TD

!
  -   ,  5-      ,   30  . "  "...         ...
,   -  ?

----------

> !
>   -   ,  5-      ,   30  . "  "...


               ?

----------


## Sher

*buh TD*,   -   .         .

----------


## Deadyulya

. Sher,          ,  ?

----------


## Sher

*Deadyulya*, ,    " "?    ,  ,     ,      ,     ...   -               ...       "  .."  ."
-    ,     -   .       28 .     30     30 .             .        2- .

----------


## buh TD

> ?


,       ,    "" ( ,     "" ,      5    ...




> *buh TD*,   -   .         .


   ) :Type: 
         ... 
 ,     ! ::nyear::

----------


## Sher

> )


     -    -

----------

> 


...   .
,     ,          -  -.

----------


## Deadyulya

> ,       ,    "" ( ,     "" ,      5    ...
>    )
>          ... 
>  ,     !





> -    -


   ?  ,  ,        -  :
  ""       ,         - ,      .        ,           ""

----------


## buh TD

> -    -


..    ,   ?.. 
 ,   -     ...

----------

> ..    ,   ?..


  !       ,  -     (   ) ,       -  .

----------


## Sher

*buh TD*,    30 .     .     -6 .

----------


## buh TD

> *buh TD*,    30 .     .     -6 .


  ,      20.12.19 -      .   ,      ...         "  "       ...  ,    ,  - ...

----------


## buh TD

,     ,      .    ,  , ,        ,      .       .         ,          ? ,      ...    -      , ,  ?    ,               4 ?..

----------


## laralara

.   ,       ,      .

----------

.:
         ( ),      2 , / ,     ?  6       ,         ?

----------


## .

? 
          .    ,

----------

,      3 .      ,      ?

----------

( )   - ,  ?  ,        ? -    ,    ,     ,       .          ,        .   -       .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


  ,  ,         ..

----------

!

 ,            .    ,   ,  .       15         .
   ?   14001?  ?     .
        ,   ?    ?
!

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,   ,  .       15


  ,  ?

----------

> ,  ?


17

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 17


 .
     ,   ,  14001 +  . -...  ...   ,   . , ,      ,  ,  .

----------


## shoka

> ? 
>           .    ,


 ,       ,       ?

   -      ,        -    ?         ,     ,   .

----------

